# Ray Dionaldo FCS/Sayoc-Kali Charlotte Area Seminar!!



## Guro Harold (Apr 10, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to announce that Master Ray Dionaldo will be appearing for the first time in the Metro Charlotte, NC area!!!

He will hold a one-day seminar in Mooresville, NC (35 miles north of Charlotte, on I-77 North) at the Hung Gar Kung Fu Academy.

The seminar will cover a fascinating portion of the dynamic and practical principles of the blade, stick, and "hand-to-hand" arts of the Philippines.

Master Dionaldo is ranked as one of the top instructors in SAYOC KALI-SILAK under Grand Tuhon Christopher Sayoc.  Sayoc Kali is one of the top blade-oriented martial arts.

Mr. Dionaldo was also a personal student of the late Grandmaster of Modern Arnis, Remy A. Presas.

Guro Ray is also the founder of Filipino Combat Systems (FCS) Kali.  With over twenty years of experience, Master Dionaldo has a vast and impressive background in the martial arts.

Seminar details:
--------------------
When:
--------
Saturday, May 31st, 2003
  9:30 am - 10:00 am - Registration
10:00 am - 12:00 pm - Morning Session
12:00 pm -   1:00 pm - Lunch
  1:00 pm -   4:00 pm - Afternoon Session

Where:
---------
Hung Gar Kung Fu Academy
2187 Charlotte Hwy
Mooresville, NC (35 miles north of Charlotte, NC on I-77 North).

Cost:
---------
$75.00 - Cash

Check/Money order - Make out to Piedmont Kung-fu Arnis Academy

Contact:
-----------
Harold Evans
FCS-Kali of North Carolina State Rep.
336-375-7367
mail_harold@yahoo.com

Sifu Rick Panico
Owner, Hung Gar Kung Fu Academy
704-663-6305
fuhok@hotmail.com


----------



## moromoro (Apr 17, 2003)

palusut

could you tell me more about your system, dionaldo system what do you guys do is it mainly knife, garote, garote y daga, hand what are the grading curriculums??



> The seminar will cover a fascinating portion of the dynamic and practical principles of the blade, stick, and "hand-to-hand" arts of the Philippines.



which arts of the philippines will be covered?? only sayoc and modern arnis???

also the price $75 cash seems way way too expensive for the training....


thanks 

Terry


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *
> 
> also the price $75 cash seems way way too expensive for the training....
> ...



Hi Terry,

What do you make this basis on?  What context?

The price that was set is based on US prices for the equivalent level of hours taught, skills taught, years of experience, and name recognition.

Equivalent instructors are +- $10.00 U.S. dollars on the low price spectrum, and greater than $10 or more on the higher side.

I consider Guro Ray's prices a bargain.

Palusut


----------



## moromoro (Apr 17, 2003)

hi palusut

sorry but i based this on prices in the philippines,, i have just come back on march6th after 1 month of training these prices are a arm and a leg compared to filipino prices, whoooooooo 





> The price that was set is based on US prices for the equivalent level of hours taught, skills taught, years of experience, and name recognition.



the GM's i trained with had 50-60 years of experience and you could imagine the skills they have also combat, binunalay experience with live blade also, and war experience....

to be fair it is not good to compare, but also it is,,,, to you and me and the western world rays prices may not seem that much but they are to your average filipino....
also iam here in australia at the moment and with our **** aussie dollar that price is like double...... no disrespect the price just seems very high compared to PI prices for training and this is one on one training with the GM and also iam converting the currency........but from your point of view AND WHAT YOU TELL ME THAT PRICE IS A GOOD DEAL IN THE US.....

enough about that could you please answer my other questions....


thanks palusut


terry


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 17, 2003)

Palusut Original Quote:

"The seminar will cover a fascinating portion of the dynamic and practical principles of the blade, stick, and "hand-to-hand" arts of the Philippines."



> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> * which arts of the philippines will be covered?? only sayoc and modern arnis???
> *



The statement that I quoted was out of respect for the cummulative art and instructors of the Philippine Martial Arts, thus the use of the phrase "a facinating portion."

Guro Ray Dionaldo is the founder of Filipino Combat Systems.  He states his purpose on his website, www.fcskali.com:

"Founded by Guro Ray Dionaldo, 
as an organization dedicated to preserving and promoting 
all Filipino Martial Arts."

Here are some of his instructors and mentors:

Sayoc-Kali
Grand Tuhon Christopher Sayoc 

MODERN ARNIS 
The late Professor Remy Presas 

SAYOC FIGHTING SYSTEMS
Grand Tuhon Baltazar "Bo" Sayoc 

PAMBUAN ARNIS TULISAN 
Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan 

Some of the curriculum for FCS includes:
Solo Baston
Doble Baston
Daga
Espada Y Daga
Mano Y Mano
Sikaran
elements of Kuntao
elements of Silat Mande Munda


Hope this helps.

Palusut


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 17, 2003)

Guro Dionaldo is also ranked in Pekiti-Tirsia under Leo Gaje and Sayoc Fighting Sytems under Bo Sayoc.

$75 may seem steep to you, but you are not in North America and have no real idea of what seminars can cost in this region of the world.  Furthermore, knowing nothing of Guro Dionaldo, you of course don't know that the price for the seminar is well worth it.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, $75 is a reasonable price for that much time--it's about what I expect to pay and may even be just a bit lower than usual.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 17, 2003)

> Guro Dionaldo is also ranked in Pekiti-Tirsia under Leo Gaje and Sayoc Fighting Sytems under Bo Sayoc.



ok




> $75 may seem steep to you, but you are not in North America and have no real idea of what seminars can cost in this region of the world. Furthermore, knowing nothing of Guro Dionaldo, you of course don't know that the price for the seminar is well worth it.



your right i know notthing about Dionaldo, i probably never will bother to know anything about him, not to take anything about his teaching, iam sure he has learnt from the best arnisadors in the US................and may be a fine teacher......
all iam saying is that you can train in the philippines for a whole lot less for the same amount of time one on one with people with real experience in binunalay and war time, who have been practicing for over 50years, now isnt this worth it also?? 


thats why i asked about hosting seminars in the US prices there are very high for FMA, how high is the demand?? also how many do you usually expect for these seminars???


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 17, 2003)

First, you'll probably have to establish yourself with someone or some organization, as no one will pay to have an unknown flown into the U.S. for a seminar.  That, or if you have well known instructors, they may be able to make connections for you in the U.S. or Canada.

Sure, costs may be cheaper in the PI, but the vast majority of us on the board live in North America.  The cost of travel to and lodging in the PI more than makes up for any price difference in seminars.

Demand for FMA seminars seems to be growing a bit.  Dan Inosanto and Remy Presas have done a lot to spread the FMA in North America, and many others are doing so now.

Cthulhu
tired and babbling


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *i probably never will bother to know anything about him *



Terry,

Listen, it may not sound like it to you but it appears to me that you have an spirit of arrogance in how you communicate things.

I do not know what your plans are but if you are contemplating coming over to the US, don't you think that you should get at least a general idea of who the major players are?

I am not trying to tell a grown man how to live or conduct business but you are almost burning bridges before you even build them.

I am sure on your wallet it says "Bad MO FO" but do you have to act like it all the time?

Said enough.

The topic was on this seminar announcement.  If you want to start a thread or continue the other thread about getting started in the US seminar business, please continue it there.

Palusut


----------



## moromoro (Apr 18, 2003)

harold

 i dont known where this is comming from but,



> I do not know what your plans are but if you are contemplating coming over to the US, don't you think that you should get at least a general idea of who the major players are?



the major players are the GM's 

no iam not contemplating going their but maybe if i holiday their i will have a look, i will be writing several magazine articles later this year also... please go to the thread the term moro, it looks like my previous reply on this thread was replyed there..

iam a true parctitioner of the FMA i was and iam learning in the traditional way i have been very fortunate for this,,, please read thekuntawman's reply on that thread...



> I am sure on your wallet it says "Bad MO FO" but do you have to act like it all the time?



thats bs, the FMA  WHERE BUILT BY BLOOD though challenge matches, iam just amazed how the number of people learning our native arts in the US are doing so to become instructors.....this i believe is very wrong (you dont have to agree)

quote: Originally posted by moromoro 
i probably never will bother to know anything about him  

well thats my opinion, you cannot make me learn from someone who i dont want to learn from....... who do you think you are....


thanks

terry


----------



## moromoro (Apr 18, 2003)

there was no arrogance intended i just simply said 

your right i know notthing about Dionaldo, i probably never will bother to know anything about him, not to take anything about his teaching, iam sure he has learnt from the best arnisadors in the US................and may be a fine teacher......


whats wrong with that statement!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I did not let the Moro thread bleed into this post area.  I have read that thread but was not influenced by it.

What I mean to say is that I think I understand what you are trying to say, but sometimes it comes out as an arrogant statement.

I have nothing personal against you and I wish you much success in whatever your positive endeavors are but sometimes your posts paint a picture that is not positive.

As for the "Bad Mo Fo", have you ever seen the film, "Pulp Fiction"?  That is where the reference came from.

It appears that it is your sincere desire to make people understand how Arnis is in the Philippines.  It also appears that you are concerned about it being somewhat deluded here.

Please keep in mind that from my experiences, most people who are on this board care deeply about the arts of the Philippines and do not want it to be a "Mac-Cane" francise.  Ask sometimes how many of these "instructors" are really making a great living teaching the arts of the Philippines full-time?

Please also bear in mind that whenever an aspect of a culture crosses over to another culture, it changes, period.  This is true of music as well, ie Hip-Hop/Rap in So. Cal, France or Japan.

This is not the Philippines.  I am sure that Arnis to a degree has a different flavor in Australia as it might in Germany.

It is the heart of the art that is most important and the heart of those who want to learn and do their part to share and preserve what was given to them.

There is a principle of being faithful with what you have been given, no matter how small or how large the portion that you have received, and making it grow.

Therefore instead of blasting the differences and criticizing good people, please continue your efforts in your publishing, and if you could, please release some excerpts of your work.  Please provide clips of your training, skills, and techniques.  Please write and tell of your great instructors and those who have influenced you, we would like to know. Finally, complete and release your website.

In other words, if you want people to get to know you and respect your cause...

"Don't sing it, Bring it!!!"

Best regards,

Harold


----------



## moromoro (Apr 18, 2003)

hello harold

yes, thank you 

all that you have said, iam doing it just takes time, iam actually using this forum as a spring board to our website,



> Please provide clips of your training, skills, and techniques.



yes this will all be up on the website as far as certain weaponry iam a little worried because some have not been seen by the american public as yet....what i will try to do is to get them published in more than one in international magazine at the same time.......




> In other words, if you want people to get to know you and respect your cause...



"Don't sing it, Bring it!!!"

our school in cebu city (GM Navarro) has had a 45 year run of accepting and never backing down from challenges to this day this is still true with the tradition of accepting challenges 3 people in Cebu and myself and a few other people here still continue this with the blessing of the GM.....
so if you want to call me a bad MO FO because of my views and because i have hurt a few peoples views here then so be it...





> It also appears that you are concerned about it being somewhat deluded here.



i really dont care too much i care about the number of mcdonalds schools and bad instructors teaching without having the experience of fighting....



> There is a principle of being faithful with what you have been given, no matter how small or how large the portion that you have received, and making it grow.



as long as you make it grow the right way and not the mcdonald way.....as i have said many people who study the art in western cultures here in aus is a prime example also want to study for one reason to become instructors, to learn how to fight and becoming a eskrimador means little to them as long as they can say yes iam an instructor they are happy.......


thanks 

terry


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 18, 2003)

Terry,

The Mac-Cane Dojo's are a problem.

Yet, have you done any knowledge gathering of the people you are talking about???? Do you know if they grew up in the worst place to live in the USA for 10 years running? Did they fight people with knives or even be shot at??? Do you know any of this to be true or to be false? Yet you seem to feel you can come in make statments that make me and Palusut agree on our opinion of your approach.

My Apologies to Palusut and to Master Ray Dionaldo for the side discussion.

If I had the time and the money to see Master Ray Dionaldo I would. First ,I have not seen him person before. This way I might learn how someone else moves or works or teaches. I do not close the door just because. Second, from what I have seen on video of a live presentation of Master Ray Dionaldo, I woudl like to see him.

Just my opinions.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 18, 2003)

Great Job Terry!!!

Look forward to the stuff that you will be releasing.

I don't think that you are getting the "Bad Mo Fo" image.  I am definitely not calling you the bad word.  In my posts I have never done anything like that.

It is basically describes the swagger of how one carries oneself.  But in this example, do you see how it loses a little context once it leaves the american culture and mindset?

But again, it was not my intent to use it in a deragotory way.  And if it appeared that way to you, I apologize.

Harold

P.S. Now, can we please take this offline if we must, otherwise could we keep this thread on course? Thanks.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 18, 2003)

hi harold

thats ok, i think it is because it is a forum and we have only words to express ourselves sometimes we cannot do it the right way... 

hope to continue dicussing training with you

thanks

terry


----------



## Guro Harold (May 16, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted send out a reminder of Ray's seminar for May 31st.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------

